# I need some help in finding a crusty Featherstone for this bicycle crate.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I was offered this featherstone crate for a pretty fair price. My friend Dave who works in the Antique Archeology Nashville store keeps me in the loop when bicycle stuff needs to be moved for cheap. 

If I get this crate I would like to display a featherstone inside it. Has anyone done this? Seen this done? 

Let me know if anyone has any Featherstones, I'm interested in the rustiest, crustiest Featherstone you got. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 26, 2016)

I bought the crate today. Looking for a Featherstone now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspoke (Mar 26, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I bought the crate today. Looking for a Featherstone now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello American Vintage,

E. H. Corson was the first to ride a bicycle DOWN the Mount Washington {then} carriage road. He did this in 1883 on an American Star after pushing all the way up to the summit house at the top. He cut quite a figure in the bike world back in the 1880's.

The bike in the crate you have pictured looks like a Shawmut safety I once owned. The original owner would take it by train from N.H. to the coast of Maine every year. He saved the crate for this purpose. That bike is now in the Bicycle Museum of America and shown as a racer. It isn't but is still a cool bike.

Hope you find a Featherstone !
Glenn


----------



## locomotion (Mar 27, 2016)

might be a good idea to offer the crate to the museum for display


----------



## Kurt S. (Mar 27, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1893-Feathe...704648?hash=item2365ad31c8:g:4OwAAOSwwpdW9oN~

May not be as crusty as you'd like, but is a Featherstone.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 27, 2016)

Funny - I just did some research on this guy's bicycle shop....for a bike ID.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/identification-help-needed.88273/


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 27, 2016)

While out and about taking a hike in the woods, I came across this metal bicycle frame sitting next to a tree. I came closer to it and started digging around the leaves and found the rest of what's left of the bicycle. Incredible find regardless. The headbadge is half gone but somewhat there. I think this will be a future wall hanger art piece. 
















Here's a crusty for ya!!


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 27, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I bought the crate today. Looking for a Featherstone now.
> 
> 
> Does the crate have a date on it ?
> ...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 27, 2016)

This is what I'm looking for. A simple frame like this. Please pm pictures and price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 27, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> This is what I'm looking for. A simple frame like this. Please pm pictures and price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Will do, it will be in the afternoon. 
Thanks, Lee ....


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 29, 2016)

Bought this Featherstone to go in the crate. It's going to work perfect. Thanks overhauler! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2016)

That'll make a cool display in the 'ol man cave! V/r Shawn


----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2016)

Niicccee! Wow - very Cool. I borrowed some of your photo's to put in the Bicycle as freight section..... you saw my Corson post I assume. If you are not happy about my posting the pics in Bicycle as Freight - let me know and I will pull them. Thanks for all the pics - quite interesting to see how they were packed and shipped in the day.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 29, 2016)

filmonger said:


> Niicccee! Wow - very Cool. I borrowed some of your photo's to put in the Bicycle as freight section..... you saw my Corson post I assume. If you are not happy about my posting the pics in Bicycle as Freight - let me know and I will pull them. Thanks for all the pics - quite interesting to see how they were packed and shipped in the day.





I did see that. So that guy owned crescent bicycles? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 29, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Bought this Featherstone to go in the crate. It's going to work perfect. Thanks overhauler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem, I am glad to help with the perfect marriage.
Thanks, Lee. ......


----------



## locomotion (Mar 30, 2016)

can't wait to see the bike in the crate, it's going to look awesome, perfect bike for it like you said
funny how after 100+ years it's going back to where it started life ...... a wood crate


----------



## busjon (Apr 3, 2016)

Di´d ladies have speciell crates ?


----------

